# Up and coming DVD releases



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Here are the latest dates on some titles.

* Angel-S1 - February 11th
* Buffy-S3 - January 7th
* The Day The Earth Stood Still - March
* Metropolis (Kino Restored Version) - February 18th TRAILER
* NYPD Blue-S1 - March 18th
* Simpsons-S3 - April
* Star Trek: Deep Space Nine-S1 - February 25th (Again-entire series in one year.)
* Who Framed Roger Rabbit-Vista - March 25th
* The X Files - May
* X-Men: Collector's Edition - February 11th


----------

